# Forum About Russia Travel and Tourism  hotel in Moscow

## esauder

Next month I'll be traveling in Russia, and I will finally have chance to see Moscow outside the airport for a few days.  Does anyone one know of a good hotel in the city center?  Nothing fancy.  I'd just like something fairly cheap and clean.  I'll be with my wife and 2 teenage kids. 
Спасибо!

----------


## Basil77

> Does anyone one know of a good hotel in the city center?  Nothing fancy.  I'd just like something fairly cheap and clean.

 Sorry, but there is no cheap hotels in Moscow city center. All of them, even ugly ones, are expensive as fvck.

----------


## sperk

I was there 4 yrs ago and couldn't find anything  under $200, maybe Russians know of cheaper places.

----------


## Hanna

Perhaps you can find a flat to rent that is cheaper. 
This is called "квартиры на сутки" in Russian, so you can search for that, for Moscow, or search in English and get an English speaking service that may or may not be more expensive. If you really need something cheaper, then that is at least worth trying.

----------


## fabriciocarraro

As Hanna said, rent a flat may be cheaper. 
You can search online on the website Wimdu, some friends of mine used it and said great things about it.

----------


## esauder

Thanks for the suggestion...I'll look into that.

----------


## Hanna

If you want a really good value holiday in a Russian speaking country, then go to Belarus instead of Russia, or perhaps Ukraine. 
I am staying at a hotel which has the standard of Holiday Inn at the moment. The price is 25 Euro per night. ::  I think that's about 40 USD.
The fact that I did not get a visa to Russia is probably a very good thing for my savings account....

----------


## sperk

Moscow has the most expensive hotel accomodation in Europe. Avg=$215. Телекомпания НТВ. Официальный сайт | Новости НТВ |

----------


## MasterAdmin

You can find a private apartment to stay at, usually with the hosts! The hosts will be locals and will be happy to get to know you and help you out.
The site where you can see the listings is Vacation rentals, private rooms, sublets by the night - Accommodations on Airbnb But it may be a bit difficult if you are travelling with the whole family.

----------


## Andronet

May be it makes sense to take the hotel not in the center itself, but very close to the transport (subway). It can be much cheaper than in the city center, though will offer you the flexibility to visit attractions whenever you wish.

----------


## fortheether

I agree with Andronet.  I loved taking the metro BUT only had to take it one time during rush hour.  All of our other trips were in the middle of the day. 
Scott   

> May be it makes sense to take the hotel not in the center itself, but very close to the transport (subway). It can be much cheaper than in the city center, though will offer you the flexibility to visit attractions whenever you wish.

----------


## Maria123

As far as I remember this hotel was not bad.  It is not in the centre, but close to the metro, which brings you directly to the red square in 20 min.  Booking.com : VashOtel - Voskhod Hotel , Moscow, Russia - 41 Guest reviews . Book your hotel now! 
And this might suit you too. Quiet city cenre. But you'll have to walk 20 min to Red square.  Booking.com : Арбат Хаус Отель , Москва,   
And another one. My friends parents were happy to live in it. Booking.com : Отель Гостиница Кадашевская , Москва,  
And this one. Cheap. But not very close to centre. I've been there just once and just in sport club. Seemed clean, but a bit shabby place. Отель Гостиница Измайлово Бета - Booking.com : Москва,

----------


## eisenherz

some years ago i stayed a AKVAREL, Stoleshnikov Lane
very central, I found it very pleasant
small hotel
price in Moscow central is never cheap, but at the time it was reasonable compared to other hotels in the area
not sure if it is still there

----------


## Valda

> eisenherz! Thanks for your reply i am very pleased to know about this hotel as you described here. But what will happened if it will not be avail there..?  I want to know about a comfortable and reasonable accommodation. Is there any one can suggest me best one? Please do share your personal experience with me...

 The hotel has a website, you can just call and ask "Hey are you guys still open?"  :P   Image of Stoleshnikov Lane

----------

